# go figure



## eno2

Ik vind nergens een vertaling van deze zelfs in het Nederlands veelgebruikte uitroep . Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat de mijne de beste is: "Stel je voor!". Nee?


----------



## matakoweg

Go figure?
nooit van gehoord!


----------



## eno2

matakoweg said:


> Go figure?
> nooit van gehoord!


Komaan, ik zit op Nederlandstalige fora waar dat om de haverklap gebruikt wordt. Zoals zoveel English. OK, jij dan niet. No prob


----------



## eno2

Er is geen Engelse uitleg  over go figure op WR maar wel een Spaanse

http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=go figure => Que raro (ironisch)

En er is een draad. 

De gegeven uitleg loopt uiteen. Stel je voor zou kunnen. Misschien eens in het only English forum plaatsen.


----------



## bibibiben

Go figure = Kun/kan je nagaan. Nog wat onverzorgder: kejje nagaan.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Go figure = Kun/kan je nagaan. Nog wat onverzorgder: kejje nagaan.


.  Gaan zit er in in. En het gaan controleren. Perfect dus. Minder gebruikelijk bij ons denk ik. Er zijn ook nog andere betekenissen.


----------



## kloie

Go figure is used to express disbelief.
That movie was terrible,but it still made more than 20 million on it's first week of opening,GO FIGURE.


----------



## eno2

kloie said:


> Go figure is used to express disbelief.
> That movie was terrible,but it still made more than 20 million on it's first week of opening,GO FIGURE.


Wat is dan beter vertaald, Bibibiben, in dat geval, mijn 'stel je voor', of jouw 'kan je nagaan'. Misschien drukken beide verwondering uit?
What's better then, 'stel je voor' or 'kan je nagaan'? Perhaps they both express disbelief? 'Stel je voor zit' dichter bij 'ongelooflijk' denk ik. 'Stel je voor' is closer to 'unbelievable' in  my opinion. De precieze betekenis of connotatie van 'kan je nagaan? valt voor mij niet zo makkelijk na te gaan. The precise signification or connotation of 'kan je nagaan' is not so easily traced for me (as a Belgian Dutch speaker)


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Wat is dan beter vertaald, Bibibiben, in dat geval, mijn 'stel je voor', of jouw 'kan je nagaan'. Misschien drukken beide verwondering uit?
> What's better then, 'stel je voor' or 'kan je nagaan'? Perhaps they both express disbelief? 'Stel je voor zit' dichter bij 'ongelooflijk' denk ik. 'Stel je voor' is closer to 'unbelievable' in my opinion. De precieze betekenis of connotatie van 'kan je nagaan? valt voor mij niet zo makkelijk na te gaan. The precise signification or connotation of 'kan je nagaan' is not so easily traced for me (as a Belgian Dutch speaker)



(1) Can you imagine? = Imagine that!= Stel je voor! [Vreemd en eigenlijk niet of nauwelijks te geloven.]
(2) Go figure. =  Kan je nagaan. [Misschien vreemd op het eerste gezicht, maar het is wel zo. Zoek maar uit hoe dat mogelijk is.]

(1) expresses disbelief while (2) expresses acceptance or even sympathy.

Disbelief:
Even Mother Teresa hated his guts. Imagine that!


Acceptance/appreciation/sympathy:
Even Mother Teresa hated his guts. Go figure.


----------



## eno2

Er zijn een drietal draden over go figure. 

Dit zijn de voornaamste suggesties:

1 Basically the same as "Imagine that!" or "You don't say!"

Mild astonishment.

_2 "Basically the same as "Imagine that!" or "You don't say!" Mild astonishment."_ Except that it carries heavy saracsm. 

3 It is short for something like "Go figure that one out!" or "How can you figure out (explain) that one".

4 Oh. I thought "Go figure!" meant something else, along the lines of "Wow! Get a load of that!" or "Really? No shit! "


5 go figure a phrase used by itself as an interjection to
      mean "How can one explain that?", or to express puzzlement
      over some seeming contradiction. [Colloq.]  WEBSTER
6
_Incredibile!_

7 I think the "tone" or the emotional "sfumatura" with which the phrase is used is generally not so much _surprise or wonder_ as _resignation_ at the craziness of the world.

8 Go figure is like saying _Who would have thought_...

*****************
We zitten hier dus met dezelfde twee betekenissen die je al in de verf gezet hebt, Bibibiben.


----------



## luitzen

eno2 said:


> Komaan, ik zit op Nederlandstalige fora waar dat om de haverklap gebruikt wordt. Zoals zoveel English. OK, jij dan niet. No prob


Behalve (specifieke) fora denk ik niet dat dit algemeen in het Nederlands gebruikt wordt.


----------



## eno2

luitzen said:


> Behalve (specifieke) fora denk ik niet dat dit algemeen in het Nederlands gebruikt wordt.


Algemeen zeker niet. Maar er zijn er altijd die graag op tijd en stond wat Nederengels in hun Nederlands of Vlaams weven.


----------



## kloie

go  figure : 
( Slang ) stel je de irrationaliteit of tegenstrijdigheden over wat ik zojuist verteld heb voor , want ik kan het niet begrijpen ( bv . " Jane vertelde me dat Tom haar type man niet is en ze moet niet met zo ' n man doorgaan


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> De precieze betekenis of connotatie van 'kan je nagaan? valt voor mij niet zo makkelijk na te gaan. The precise signification or connotation of 'kan je nagaan' is not so easily traced for me (as a Belgian Dutch speaker)



Verrassend dat _kan je nagaan _wellicht alleen in Nederland gangbaar is en niet in Vlaanderen. Ik vind het nogal moeilijk te geloven! 

Misschien wordt duidelijker wat _kan je nagaan_ behelst als ik voor de uitleg ervan opnieuw uitga van de eerder door mij gegeven voorbeelden:

Zelfs Moeder Teresa had een bloekhekel aan hem. Kan je nagaan. = Als  zelfs de vredelievende Moeder Teresa een  intense haat tegen hem heeft ontwikkeld, kun je wel nagaan hoe bont hij het heeft gemaakt. Het is toch wat. 

Meest treffende Engelse vertaling lijkt mij nog steeds: _go figure_.

Zelfs  Moeder Teresa had een bloekhekel aan hem. Stel je voor! = Is het  voorstelbaar dat iemand het zo bont maakt dat zelfs de vredelievende  Moeder Teresa een intense haat ontwikkelt? Nee toch, zeker?! 

Meest treffende Engelse vertaling lijkt mij: _imagine that!_.

Complicerende factoren:

Als _kan je nagaan _in een uitroep wordt gebruikt, kan het de kant van _stel je voor!_ op gaan. Dit is dan eerder als een afgeleide betekenis te beschouwen, niet als de grondbetekenis. Ikzelf zou niet graag _kan je nagaan_ in deze betekenis willen gebruiken (het komt me onlogisch voor), maar het gebeurt wel.

Het interessante nu is dat _stel je voor!_ in afgezwakte vorm gebruikt kan worden en dan de kant van _kan je nagaan_ op gaat. _Stel je voor_ in afgezwakte vorm drukt niet uit dat een geponeerd feit (vrijwel) onvoorstelbaar is, maar slechts opmerkelijk. En van 'dit is opmerkelijk' naar 'het is toch wat' is maar een kleine stap.

Overigens  is mijn voorbeeld met daarin een hoofdrol voor Moeder Teresa niet al te  goed gekozen. Na haar dood werd geleidelijk aan duidelijk dat dit mens in feite een secreet vanjewelste  was ...


----------



## eno2

Kan je nagaan: ik weet dat het Nederlands Nederlands is maar wist niet de precieze connatie. Ik zie het nu ook (na je uitleg) als een zekere vorm van affirmatie. Uiteindelijk neem ik voor go figure  de connotatie "ongelooflijk, onvoorstelbaar (imagine that)" aan. Connotatie die wel uitgedrukt wordt in "stel je voor".


----------



## kloie

Of je kun ook zeggn who would have thought sorry m'n nederlands is niet goed


----------



## Suehil

Voor mij hebben 'Kan je nagaan' en 'go figure' dezelfde connotatie en ook nog dezelfde register.


----------



## eno2

kloie said:


> Of je kun ook zeggn who would have thought sorry m'n nederlands is niet goed


Jaja disbelief  & who would have thought. Maar onze Nederlandse vrienden verkiezen "kan je nagaan"...


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Jaja disbelief  & who would have thought. Maar onze Nederlandse vrienden verkiezen "kan je nagaan"...



Nee, nee. Zoals ook al uit de reacties van kloie en Suehil blijkt (en uit post #10), beslaat ook _go figure _een nogal ruim terrein. Daar waar _go figure_ niet ongeloof uitdrukt (wat naar mijn indruk meer dan eens het geval is), is de vertaling _kan je nagaan_ zeer goed bruikbaar. Ongeloof is daarentegen het beste met _stel je voor!_ te vertalen.

Overigens zie ik op Urban Dictionary nóg een interessante betekenis van _go figure_:

"The ONE day I call in sick at work, and the fucking boss, who happens  to leave work early... sees me at the strip joint...go figure!!!"

Hier zou ik niet _kan je nagaan_ noch _stel je voor!_ gebruiken. Ik neig ernaar om te kiezen voor _heb ik dat weer?!_ (beter nog: _heb ik weer!_), omdat dat veel beter de ongelooflijke pech benadrukt. Wellicht is er nog een betere vertaling te vinden ...


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Nee, nee. Zoals ook al uit de reacties van kloie en Suehil blijkt (en uit post #10), beslaat ook _go figure _een nogal ruim terrein. Daar waar _go figure_ niet ongeloof uitdrukt (wat naar mijn indruk meer dan eens het geval is), is de vertaling _kan je nagaan_ zeer goed bruikbaar. Ongeloof is daarentegen het beste met _stel je voor!_ te vertalen.
> 
> Overigens zie ik op Urban Dictionary nóg een interessante betekenis van _go figure_:
> 
> "The ONE day I call in sick at work, and the fucking boss, who happens  to leave work early... sees me at the strip joint...go figure!!!"
> 
> Hier zou ik niet _kan je nagaan_ noch _stel je voor!_ gebruiken. Ik neig ernaar om te kiezen voor _heb ik dat weer?!_ (beter nog: _heb ik weer!_), omdat dat veel beter de ongelooflijke pech benadrukt. Wellicht is er nog een betere vertaling te vinden ...



Jamaar, ik ben het wel eens met jouw uitsplitsing van betekenissen (kan je nagaan), alleen denk ik dat go figure meestal een goed pak verbazing bevat, verwondering, en niet zo direct ongeloof dan wel ongelooflijkheid, wat niet hetzelfde is. Want als wij uitroepen "ongelooflijk" dan bedoelen we niet dat we het niet geloven. Dus meer "unbelievable"  dan disbelief....Ik had zelf wel kunnen de Urban raadplegen. Een goed idee. 


> go figure
> a remark made to something said that is typical or falls under Murphy's Law.
> "The ONE day I call in sick at work, and the fucking boss, who happens to leave work early... sees me at the strip joint...go figure!!!"
> by hipsterAugust 30, 2004



Het poneren van Murphy's law als criterium voor het gebruik van go figure is veelbetekenend.  "Typical" daartentegen, dat is weer zo wazig. Ik heb al moeite genoeg met het gebruik van de Spaanse tegenhanger van typical: puntual. Nu zal "go figure" iets puntual blijken te zijn...

Heb ik dat weer/heb ik weer is totaal nieuw voor me. Hoewel ik het natuurlijk wel zou begrijpen als iemand zegt: Nou heb ik dat weer. Ik zou dat begrijpen als "nu overkomt me dat weer" of "nu heb ik dat weer voor".


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Jamaar, ik ben het wel eens met jouw uitsplitsing van betekenissen (kan je nagaan), alleen denk ik dat go figure meestal een goed pak verbazing bevat, verwondering, en niet zo direct ongeloof dan wel ongelooflijkheid, wat niet hetzelfde is.



Dat is nu de vraag. Drukt _go figure_ wel zo vaak ongeloof uit? Ik kom op fora waar je te pas en te onpas met _go figure_ om de oren wordt geslagen, waarbij vrijwel nooit het idee van ongeloof op de voorgrond treedt. De keren dat ongeloof wél de kern van de boodschap is, wordt _go figure_ vrijwel altijd door een uitroepteken gevolgd. Blijft het uitroepteken achterwege, dan gaat het vooral om een bekrachtiging van wat gezegd is.

Bekrachtiging:
Even Mother Teresa hated his guts. Go figure. [He really must be a terrible person.]

Ongeloof:
Even Mother Teresa hated his guts. Imagine that! [It's unbelievable that he's such a terrible person!]


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Dat is nu de vraag. Drukt _go figure_ wel zo vaak ongeloof uit? Ik kom op fora waar je te pas en te onpas met _go figure_ om de oren wordt geslagen, waarbij vrijwel nooit het idee van ongeloof op de voorgrond treedt. De keren dat ongeloof wél de kern van de boodschap is, wordt _go figure_ vrijwel altijd door een uitroepteken gevolgd. Blijft het uitroepteken achterwege, dan gaat het vooral om een bekrachtiging van wat gezegd is.
> 
> Bekrachtiging:
> Even Mother Teresa hated his guts. Go figure. [He really must be a terrible person.]
> 
> Ongeloof:
> Even Mother Teresa hated his guts. Imagine that! [It's unbelievable that he's such a terrible person!]



Bekrachtiging en ongeloof zijn ongetwijfeld beide in spel. Maar hoe ga je bepalen wat het meest frequent is? Wij als non-native speakers zeker niet.


----------

